# Fahrergewicht 115kg, trotzdem sicher unterwegs?!?



## Drecksau-rier (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo, bin im letzten Jahr als zukünftiger Anfänger durch ein paar Radläden geschlendert. 
War bereit bis 2000 auszugeben, hatte aber ganz klare Vorstellungen.
Ich wollte mit den Fahrrad hauptsächlich im Wald und Feld fahren, da ich aber bei 193cm 115kg drücke war die Rahmenstabilität einer der Hauptaspekte. Leider wurde mir nur in einem Laden TREK als Garant für "bis 125kg Fahrer" genannt, der Rest konnte mir gar nichts sagen. "Leider" bin ich bei meiner Suche auch über eine Rohloff gestolpert und war sofort hin und weg. Da der finanzielle Rahmen bei einem neuen Rad die 2000 definitiv gesprengt hätte, habe ich von einem der Laden-Inhaber für einen Tausender sein gebrauchtes Centurion Backfire LRS mit Rohloff-Umbau gekauft. Dazu gab es noch ein paar Neuteile, aber nichts Besonderes (Tacho, Schmutzfänger, Reifen).
Mittlerweile ist vorne noch ein 48er Ritzel drangekommen (war zu langsam). 

Was mich jetzt in letzter Zeit ziemlich anfrisst ist die Frage, ob ich bei meinem Gewicht und dem Rad überhaupt sicher unterwegs bin / sein kann. Ich will mich jetzt nicht als Hardcore-Fahrer bezeichnen, denke aber dass die Belastungen die auf das Rad wirken, doch ziemlich am Maximum sind. 
Sollte ich mich evtl. nach einem neuen Rad mit entsprechender Zulassung umschauen oder stellt dies gegenwärtig keine Gefahr dar? Bis zu welchem Gewicht kann ich gehen (werde wohl aufgrund von Sport noch ein bisschen an Masse zulegen)?
Gibt es evtl ähnliche Fahrer-"Brocken" wie mich, die vor dem gleichen Problem standen oder stehen?
Danke im Voraus und schönen Gruss aus Nordhessen


----------



## TheJohnny (16. Februar 2011)

Ist jetzt nicht direkt zu Deinem Thema, aber bei Sport im richtigen Herzfrequenzbereich nimmt man doch eher ab -> Fettverbrennung.

Ansonsten kann Dir sicher Centurion bzgl. des Rahmens (meines Wissens nach sogar dt. Hersteller) ein Gewichtsmaximum nennen. Gleiches gilt für den oder die Hersteller des Laufradsatzes.
Ein Tausender (welche Farbe hat der denn, den gibt's noch nicht mal hier) für ein Fahrrad mit Rohloff (Neupreis dieser alleine etwa 1000 EUR) ist ein Schnäppchen, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (16. Februar 2011)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht direkt zu Deinem Thema, aber bei Sport im richtigen Herzfrequenzbereich nimmt man doch eher ab -> Fettverbrennung.



Wer sagt denn, dass es Fett ist? Kraftsport und die daraus resultierende Muskelmasse lassen dich auch ordentlich schwer werden... ;-)


----------



## TheJohnny (16. Februar 2011)

yoyo schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass es Fett ist? Kraftsport und die daraus resultierende Muskelmasse lassen dich auch ordentlich schwer werden... ;-)



Darauf habe ich nicht angespielt. In bestimmten Trainigsbereichen nimmt der Körper Fett zur Energiegewinnung. Somit nimmt man an Fett ab. Bei stärkerer Belastung werden Kohlenhydrate zur Energiegewinnung genommen.
Ausdauersport macht eigentlich immer schlank, wenn man die GA (Grundlagenausdauer) nicht vernachlässigt. Ein Marathonläufer wird durch Training nicht schwerer.

Wenn jetzt die 115 kg reine Muskelmasse sind, wird er vielleicht nicht viel abnehmen.


----------



## luckshotbot (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte da keine Bedenken. Wenns zu knarzen beginnt mal schauen, ob was gebrochen ist, ansonsten einfach fahren.


----------



## serox (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, es kommt sicherlich darauf an was Du mit dem Rad machst. 115 kg ist bestimmt oberes Limit. Ein anderes Rad würde ich nicht empfehlen, da geibet es glaube ich auch nur ein paar trekking räder von KTM die bis 135 kg zugelassen sind. Die sehen aber auch voll ******* aus. Ich hatte das gleiche problem und habe dann so ca 20 kg abgenommen, mit Radeln. In unserer Radgruppe sind mehrere die so um die 90-115 Kilo wiegen und denen ist noch nie was passiert und die fahren auch wie die Wildsäue!!!


----------



## fkal (17. Februar 2011)

Das maximal zulässige Systemgewicht bei "normalen" Mountainbikes aus Aluminium beträgt in der Regel rund 115kg (Hersteller fragen). Systemgewicht = Fahrer + Gepäck + Fahrrad. 
Außerdem sind Maximalgewichte an Gabel und Laufrädern zu beachten.

Ich drück mich jetzt mal sehr einfach aus. Der Maschinenbauingenieur arbeitet in der Regel mit großen Sicherheiten. Sprich, ich gehe davon aus, dass der Rahmen dein Körpergewicht problemlos aushält. Bei den Laufrädern würd ich da etwas vorsichtiger sein bzw. ich würd das ganze Rad nicht zu hart rannehmen. 
Was ich dir allerdings dringend raten würde, ist auf größere Bremsscheiben (sprich mehr Bremsleistung) umzusteigen. Ich nehme mal an, dass du die gängige Kombination 180(VR) und 160mm(HR) hast? Da würd ich dir bei deinem Gewicht auf 200/180 raten, sofern Gabel und Rahmen für dieses Bremsscheibenmaß zugelassen sind.

Ansonsten, gehe ich auch davon aus, dass ein paar kg bald mal purzeln werden


----------



## wortwitz (17. Februar 2011)

schau einfach nach jeder fahrt ob alle schweißnähte noch ganz sind, auch gabel anschaun. 
wenn du ned zu hart fährst, sollte aber eig nix pasieren.


----------



## harley-chris (17. Februar 2011)

Ich kämpf in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse! 
Hab das Cube Acid und es verkraftet mich wunderbar!


----------



## Bruzzel (17. Februar 2011)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Geht problemlos.

Übrigens ist auch Cannondale bis 125kg Fahrergewicht zugelassen.
Es sollten jedoch auch weitere Marken ein solch hohes Limit haben.

Herausfinden kannst du das relativ einfach, indem du dir die Beschreibungen/Manuals/Anleitungen, die ja meistens als PDF auf der Herstellerseite zu finden sind, anschaust. Dort stehen die zulässigen Gewichte normalerweise drin.

Aus meiner Erfahrung is der, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Knackpunkt bei den Laufrädern zu suchen.

Gruß


----------



## DarkGreen (17. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Laufrädern kann ich voll bestätigen. Insbesondere am Hinterrad kannst du Probleme bekommen. Das liegt aber nicht daran, daß die Komponenten (Felgen, Speichen, Naben) nichts taugen, sondern die Einspeichqualität in der Regel zu wünschen übrig lässt.
Ein Nachzentrieren einschlieslich Spannen auf hohe Speichenspannung unter Nutzung eines Speichentensiometers ist hier dringend anzuraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drecksau-rier (17. Februar 2011)

Das Rad hat Felgenbremsen, die Laufräder sind letztes Jahr neu drauf gekommen, besonders das Hinterrad wurde nach ca. 50km nachgespannt und nachgemessen. 
Ob das Gerät jetzt ein Speichentensiometer war, weiß ich nicht wirklich, waren aber zwei Zeiger dran, ich unterstelle also eine gewisse Perfektion beim Einspannen.

Wegen dem Gewicht habe ich bei Centurion nachgefragt, die haben noch nicht geantwortet. Kommt wohl nicht oft vor, dass solche Fragen formuliert werden. Im aktuellen Centurion-Katalog habe ich grad ein max. Gewicht von 120kg gelesen. Würde meine Befürchtung ja untermauern. 

Die Frage nach dem Gewicht stellt sich mir, weil ich vor kurzem mal eine kurze Downhill-Einlage hingelegt habe und einem Harvester(oder wie die komischen Holzrücker heißen) gefolgt bin und auf 300-400m 70 Höhenmeter überwunden habe, was ich nicht zu oft machen werde, da wurde mir dann schon etwas anders.
Außerdem habe ich neulich bei juchem.de gelesen, dass die Räder speziell für "Brocken" wie mich anfertigen.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Februar 2011)

Bei Rahmen muss man sich in der Regel am wenigsten nen Kopf machen.
Federelemente, Bremse und Laufräder müssen stimmen.
Fahre mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 2008 mit gut 110kg Kampfgewicht seit fast drei Jahren.
Die original Laufräder habe ich gegen stabilere getauscht, desweiteren eine starke Bremse mit 210/180 Scheibe.


----------



## Dr.Dosenbike (17. Februar 2011)

Hey Drecksau-rier,
ich verstehe Deine Bedenken absolut, ich hab selbst 105 Kilo, fahre seit vielen Jahren Mountainbikes, jedoch - wie Du auch - selten richtig schweres Gelände.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass - bei meinem Einsatzzweck - die Rahmen keine Problem machen. Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall einen guten (hand-)eingespeichten LRS gönnen und keine (extremen) Leichtbauteile fahren. Vor allem auch Gabel wie SID und Co sollte man meiden.

Geichtsbeschränkungen bei Rahmen halte ich für allem für (juristisch relevante) Absicherungen der Hersteller, solange Du nicht anfängst handgebaute, extreme Leichtbaurahmen o.ä. zu fahren. 

Im Endeffekt kann man sich verückt machen mit Gewichtslimits usw. ich würde das Rad einfach fahren. Ich baue mir gerade übrigens ein Rad auf mit einem, recht leichten Rahmen.
Grüße


----------



## svenji94 (17. Februar 2011)

Dr.Dosenbike schrieb:


> Geichtsbeschränkungen bei Rahmen halte ich für allem für (juristisch relevante) Absicherungen der Hersteller, solange Du nicht anfängst handgebaute, extreme Leichtbaurahmen o.ä. zu fahren.


 
Na klar doch! Sowas passiert natürlich nie nie niemals und nur rein hypothetisch! 







Viel Spaß demjenigen, der mit der Fresse auf den Vorbau fliegt.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (17. Februar 2011)

Den obigen Tipps ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen 



Ich hab vor 5 Jahren mit 130 KG angefangen im gleichen Stil wie du jetzt mit den gleichen Sorgen und dem gleichen rollenden Fahrstil.

Dabei sind nur zwei Felgen zu Bruch gegangen, und zwar verbeult durch Durchschlag, Grund war zuwenig Luftdruck.


Mittlerweile hab ich nur noch 115 KG mit fallender Tendenz. Der Fahrstil ist merklich rauer, aber auch spassiger geworden, Treppen, kleinere Sprünge und teilweise bis S3 Trails.
Mittlerweise gehen bei den Laufrädern eher die Naben kaputt,( zu billig eingekauft) und ich brauch mehr Bremsbeläge als andere.


Check öfter mal Rahmen, Gabel und besonders Laufräder, ansonsten FAHR und hab Spass.


----------



## Rainer88 (17. Februar 2011)

Wegen max. "Nutzungslast" habe ich folgenden Rahmen im Netz entdeckt:

http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...1=8&lay2=1&lay3=1&lay4=0&prodid=9911000018-20 

Zitat Website: 

Der  Morphin-Rahmen ist unser Standard-Stahlrahmen fÃ¼r unsere âSteel is  realâ-Fans. Der Morphin Rahmen wird von uns in einer Varianten fÃ¼r  Kettenschaltungen mit geschmiedeten Ausfallenden und in einer speziellen  IGH Variante fÃ¼r den Einbau von Getriebenaben angeboten. Bei der  Variante fÃ¼r Getriebenaben ist der Morphin Rahmen mit Alu Ausfallenden  und integrierter Kettenspannfunktion ausgestattet. Der Rahmen wird aus  einem zweifach konifizierten CroMo Rohrsatz gefertigt. Besondere  StabilitÃ¤t erhÃ¤lt der Hinterbau durch die S-Bend Sitz- und  Kettenstreben. Das Steuerrohr nimmt einen Standard-Ahead-Steuersatz auf.  NatÃ¼rlich ist der Rahmen mit Cantisockeln und Scheibenbremsaufnahmen  nach I.S. ausgestattet. Der Hinterbau ist fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen bis max.  180 mm und fÃ¼r Reifenbreiten bis 2,35â ausgelegt. Bei einem  Rahmengewichtes von ca. 2.100 g in mittlerer GrÃ¶Ãe geben wir den Rahmen  fÃ¼r ein maximales Fahrergewicht von 130 kg frei. Neben der gesetzlichen  GewÃ¤hrleistung von 24 Monate geben wir eine 6-jÃ¤hrige Garantie auf  Rahmenbruch.


Diese Firma (vermutlich Chaka Rahmen) hat auch Rahmenvarianten extra fÃ¼r Rohloff Nabeneinbau im Programm*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dosenbike (17. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Na klar doch! Sowas passiert natürlich nie nie niemals und nur rein hypothetisch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rahmen brechen auch bei 65-Kilo-Fahrern. Das hängt aber immer vom Fahrstil und auch davon ab, ob der Rahmen fehlerhaft ist. Man kann immer Pech haben, mit sicher jedem Rahmen.
Ansonsten ist das ein Totschlag-Argument gegen jedes Radfahren.


----------



## Rainer88 (17. Februar 2011)

Ein klares Totschlagargument - ein Bruch der Sattelstütze, des Lenkers, Vorbaus etc wegen Materialermüdung kann schlimmer ausgehen als ein Rahmenbruch - oder die unachtsam aufgerissene Wagentür ohne auf den Radfahrer zu achten.....aber dabei wären die 115 kg Lebendmasse auf dem Drahtesel eher von Vorteil.....

Das Leben ist irgendwie immer lebensgefährlich...


----------



## frogmatic (18. Februar 2011)

Drecksau-rier schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Gewicht stellt sich mir, weil ich vor kurzem mal eine kurze Downhill-Einlage hingelegt habe und einem Harvester(oder wie die komischen Holzrücker heißen) gefolgt bin und auf 300-400m 70 Höhenmeter überwunden habe, was ich nicht zu oft machen werde, da *wurde mir dann schon etwas anders*.



Wart mal ab - erst gewöhnst du dich, und dann findest du auch noch Gefallen dran 

Ist natürlich nicht billig  - aber preiswert, auf lange Sicht: der Herr Nicolai schweißt dir auf Anfrage sicher gerne was aus verstärkten Rohren. und für Rohloff kann der auch.
Auch Liteville verbauen angepasste Rohre, je nach Rahmengröße. 

Stellt sich die Frage ob das Not tut.
Einer meiner Kumpels spielt in deiner Gewichtsklasse, und sein Canyon Nerve hält auch schon seit Jahren seinen lebhaften Fahrstil aus. 

Aber ist ja auch Kopfsache, ob man seinem Rahmen vertraut, und mich auf die Teile eines zerbröselten Rahmens mag ich mich auch nicht packen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Februar 2011)

Drecksau-rier schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Gewicht stellt sich mir, weil ich vor kurzem mal eine kurze Downhill-Einlage hingelegt habe und einem Harvester(oder wie die komischen Holzrücker heißen) gefolgt bin und auf 300-400m 70 Höhenmeter überwunden habe, was ich nicht zu oft machen werde, da wurde mir dann schon etwas anders.
> Außerdem habe ich neulich bei juchem.de gelesen, dass die Räder speziell für "Brocken" wie mich anfertigen.



Wie schon gesagt wurde, bei gemütlichem Dahingleiten wird der Rahmen sich eher langweilen. Wenn du natürlich volle Lotte einen steilen Hang im Wald runterschredderst, dann wird dir das Teil wohl unterm Hintern zerbröseln. Ist also nur die Frage, was du machen willst... 


Btw: Geschwindigkeit kann schon beängstigend sein, ich kenn das aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich bin eigentlich mehr so der Tourer und hatte mit den Spaßsachen im Gravity-Bereich eher weniger zu tun. Das erste Mal mit etwa 55km/h ein 25%-Gefälle auf Schotter (Waldweg) runter war schon extrem beeindruckend. Meine Spitze da runter war mal 66km/h, ging wegen den Kurven net schneller...   

Wegen meinem Gewicht (aktuell 90kg bei 172cm  ) hab ich an meinem Hardtail fette Reifen (Grip + Dämpfung) und große Bremsscheiben verbaut. Magura Marta 2009 mit 203/160mm, die 180er Scheibe für die Speedhub liegt aber schon bereit. Zusammen mit den Performance-Belägen ergibt das ne recht brauchbare Verzögerung...  










Mit dem Rad bin ich schon S2-Trails runtegeschreddert und 1m-Drops gesprungen - und das mit 30mm "zuviel" Federweg (der Rahmen kann normal bloß bis 100mm)...


----------

